# Any good cheap brew machines?



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a £50 amazon voucher and would quite like to get an electric filter machine, for days when I have non-enthusiast friends round and/or for times I need to brew more than 1 cup at a time.

Are there any cheap machines that aren't totally terrible? There seem to be endless amounts of machines within this price range on Amazon but as I have no experience of any of these I don't really know where to begin.

Thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will offer you a swop for one of these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Siemens-TC91100-Porsche-Coffee-Machine/dp/B00008BQY5

I have had it for a few months and never used it. It is used, in good nick but obviously not brand new. Can take pics if you want


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Turns out I have to wait "upto 14 working days" for the voucher... Potential plans on hold.


----------

